# what glue do you use for aquarium?



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

I want to make a CO2 reactor, what glue do you guys recommend to use
for the aquarium which it will glue plastic and rubber parts together and will not harmful to the fish and plants.

I have plummer goop and super glue. Can I use them?


----------



## kwokers (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm trying out the Dollarama acrylic...seems to work well if you let it sit for a day or two.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would look for a glue that is advertised to be safe for potable water (i.e. drinkable water). If it's safe enough to use for drinking water purposes, it should be OK for the aquarium.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Use anything that is cyanoacrylate based - the adhesive in crazy glue.

The crazy glue from the dollar stores work well too, and have no side effects so far in aquariums - many reefers use the dollar store glue (cause we use lots of it to glue corals to rock) and have seen no ill effects to their coral reef systems.

I myself use the dollar store gel type glue - so much cheaper than using the name brand stuff, which is the same thing.


----------



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

thank you guys, I will go to dollar store today.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I used to use superglue but after reading several thread over the years, I made the switch to BSI - Bob Smith Industries extra thick (maxi-cure) cyanoacrylate. This is available at most hobby stores and is very cheap in comparison to SuperGlue.


----------



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

UnderTheSea said:


> I used to use superglue but after reading several thread over the years, I made the switch to BSI - Bob Smith Industries extra thick (maxi-cure) cyanoacrylate. This is available at most hobby stores and is very cheap in comparison to SuperGlue.


thanks, I will go to Reno or Homedepot to see if it's available..


----------

